# Hydraulische Steuerung



## Trollingfischer (20. Februar 2004)

moin moin


----------



## FrankHB (21. Februar 2004)

Trollingfischer Moin Moin

Ich habe die Vetus Steuerung auf verschiedenen Booten gehabt.
Wir reden doch von der gleichen - auf den Hydraulikbehälter und auch gleich Pumpe setzt Du doch Dein Steuerrad.
Also hast Du nur eine Handpumpe durch das drehen des Steuerrades?
Wenn das die gleiche Steuerung ist, bin ich der Meinung, dass der Sportpilot das ohne weiteres schaffen müsste.

Ich habe gerade meinen Sportpilot plus eingebaut ( keine Servolenkung) und habe die Lenkung mal auf ganz stramm gestellt, das hat er locker geschafft.

Aber das war an Land, eine reine Trockenübung.

Mit den Vetussteuerungen hatte ich nie Probleme.
Bei der Hydraulik musst Du auch einen Rückmelder einbauen, aber das weisst Du ja bestimmt.

Wenn die Vetussteuerung nicht für den Sportpilot geeignet  wäre, hätten die das garantiert erwähnt.

Kannst aber auch mal bei Eissing in Emden nachfragen - Tel. Nr. 04921-80080.

Bis zum Treffen - Gruß Frank


----------



## FrankHB (21. Februar 2004)

Moin Trollingfischer

Ja - ich meine einen Ruderlagenrückmelder ( bei hydraulischer Steuerung, gibt es als Zubehör)

Wie man bei Deiner Anlage eine Hydraulikpumpe zwischenschaltet und ob das überhaupt funktioniert, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.

Ich würde wie schon erwähnt bei Eissing oder Vetus direkt mal anrufen.

Gruß Frank HB


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine hydraulische Steuerung mit Sportpilot und Rücklagenmelder. Das Problem ist weniger, das der Sportpiltot das drehen am Rad nicht schafft, es ist eher ein Problem, das die Hydrauliklenkung einfach mehr Radumdrehungen braucht ( bei mir 2,5 Umdrehungen in jeder Richtung). Damit hat der Sportpilot bei gewissen Windverhältnissen seine Probleme und kurbelt sicht tot.
Ohne Rücklagenmelder geht da garnichts!


----------



## Frerk (22. Februar 2004)

Lieber Trollingfischer,

meiner Ansicht nach ist bei Dir was faul. Die Hydraulik müsste viel leichter als eine Teleflex gehen. Meine Hydrauliklenkung geht so leicht, dass ich das Lenkrad spielerisch leicht mit zwei Fingern bedienen kann. Und wenn ich das Lenkrad gerade einmal einen Zentimeter hin und her bewege, sehe ich das am Motor, so schlupffrei ist die Lenkung.

Du solltest die Schubstange vom Motor  lösen und dann zwei Dinge tun: Einmal am Steuerrad lenken und einmal den Motor mit den Händen hin- und her bewegen. Dadurch bekommst Du heraus, wo der Fehler liegt: entweder in der Hydraulik oder am Motor. Letzteres kann ein Problem fehlender Fettung in den beweglichen Teilen sein, oder (oft auch der Fall), dass die Schaltungszüge des Motors so auf Spannung sitzen, dass sie in bestimmten Positionen das Einlenken behindern. Wenn's am Steuerrad bei gelöster Schubstange am Motor nicht spielerisch leicht geht (schließlich muss die Hydraulik jetzt nur die Schubstange hin und herbewegen, nicht jedoch mehr den Motor), ist definitiv in der Hydraulik was faul, dann Hersteller kontaktieren.

Hinsichtlich des Autopiloten trifft Dolfin den Nagel fast schon auf dem Kopf. Der Sportpilot macht nichts anderes, als das Lenkrad hin- und herzubewegen. Bei bestimmten Wellenlagen schafft der das nie und nimmer, die Gegenlenkbewegungen schnell genug auszuführen, um Kurs zu halten. Das ändert sich auch nicht, wenn man anstelle einer Teleflex eine Hydraulik einbaut, weil der Kurs haltende Autopilot der gleiche geblieben ist. Auch nicht mit Ruderrücklagenmelder, der in der Tat benötigt wird. Oft ist es mit der Hydraulik sogar schlechter, da die Übersetzung der Lenkung (d.h. wie viele Kurbelumdrehungen von Rudermitte bis zum Seitenanschlag nötig sind – bei Teleflex meist unter 2, bei Hydrauliken i.d.R. 2,5 – 4,7, je nach Modell) ungünstiger ist, d.h. der Sportpilot muss mehr Umdrehungen machen, um dieselbe Kurskorrektur auszuführen.

Der entscheidende Punkt bzw. Tipp meinerseits ist daher: Wer die Vorzüge einer Hydraulik voll ausschöpfen will, sollte sich früher oder später auch einen dazu passenden AP kaufen. Ein solcher funktioniert völlig anders als ein Sportpilot: In den Hydraulikkreislauf wird über T-Stücke eine elektrische Hydraulikpumpe zwischengeschaltet, der vom AP angesteuert wird. Solange man von Hand lenkt, ist es die manuelle Hydraulikpumpe unterhalb vom Steuerrad, welche die Lenkbewegungen veranlasst. Aktiviert man jetzt den AP, dann tritt die elektrische Hydraulikpumpe an diese Stelle. Übrigens bewegt sich das Lenkrad dabei nicht mehr mit (anders als beim Sportpilot), es macht beim Autopilotbetrieb dann auch nichts, wenn man sich mal gegen das Lenkrad lehnt.

So, das besondere an einer elektrischen Hydraulikpumpe ist, dass diese viel schneller als der Sportpilot arbeitet. „So bisschen Hydrauliköl hin und her zu pumpen, ist doch leicht“, sagt mir mein AP jedes Mal, wenn ich ihn in schwerer See aktiviere (während ich mit meinem alten Sportpiloten manchmal schon Mitleid bekam und er des dennoch nicht packte). Wenn man die elektrische Hydraulikpumpe arbeiten hört, mit welcher affenartigen Geschwindigkeit sie das Öl hin und her pumpt (wobei das Öl richtig warm/heiß wird – das schafft man mit Lenkbewegungen von Hand nie und nimmer!), weiß man, wie viel Dampf dahinter sitzt. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich beispielsweise gestern bei Südost 4-5, Spitzen 5, vor Großenbrode in ziemlich fieser Kappelsee, jeden Kurs bei jeder noch so niedrigen Geschwindigkeit problemlos halten konnte, selbst schräg gegen die Wellen, was den Sportpiloten immer gekillt hätte.

Wenn ich das schreibe, weiß ich, dass die AP’s für Hydraulik (habe beispielsweise den AP12 vom Simrad) leider eine Ecke teurer als ein Sportpilot sind. Aber es lohnt sich wirklich, darauf zu sparen. Die Kombination Hydrauliklenkung mit Sportpilot bleibt immer eine Notlösung, so etwas wie ein Porsche mit einem Käfermotor. 

Nachtrag: Mein Freund Mike Luner war von meinem AP zuerst nicht sonderlich angetan, weil ihm mein Schleppkurs „einfach zu gerade“ war, das wäre fürs Fischen vielleicht gar nicht gut. Auf dem Plotter sieht man ohne Kurskorrekturen tatsächlich eine von einem Lineal gezogene gerade Linie. Mittlerweile hat Mike aber auch so einen AP, einen AP11 von Simrad, glaube ich.


----------



## FrankHB (22. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin Trollingfischer

Mir ist da noch etwas eingefallen.
Ich hatte bei einem Boot  eine Hydraulikleitung auswechseln müssen.
Danach habe ich wieder Alles mit Öl befüllt und beim entlüften einen Fehler gemacht.
Die Anlage funktionierte nicht mehr 100 %ig.
Noch mal gut entlüftet und dann klappte es.

Wie oben beschrieben ist es richtig, dass sich das Steuerrad locker mit 2 Fingern leicht bewegen lassen muss.

Hier ein Link zu Deiner Frage zwecks Hydraulikpumpe.
Unter pdf ist es ausführlicher beschrieben 

http://www.vetus.com/

http://www.vetus.nl/pdf/02M0203_1000.pdf

Frank HB


----------



## Frerk (23. Februar 2004)

Moin,

mit dem Rücklagenmelder, lieber Trollingfischer: Die Hersteller sagen klar, es geht nicht ohne. Überprüft habe ich es indes nicht. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Kurs dann nicht mehr sooo exakt ist, aber was für Auswirkungen es sonst hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Das sollten andere tun können, ich bin sicher, dass einige einen AP mit einer Hydrauliklenkung OHNE Rücklagenmelder fahren, weil dieser alleine von den baulichen Voraussetzungen in der Motorwanne (oft zu eng) nicht hinein passte.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass solche Nutzer nichts wirklich negatives zu berichten haben. Dabei aber vorsicht, es kommt immer auf die Sichtweise an: Ich weiss mittlerweile, dass ein perfektes System mir als gelegentlichen Alleinfahrer es ermöglicht auch bei 5-6 Windstärken jeden Kurs zu fahren. Wer so ein System nie gefahren ist, der wird wahrscheinlich mit dem Sportpiloten auch zufrieden sein, aber wenn man erst einmal "versaut" ist, genügt einem das nicht mehr.


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Februar 2004)

Ich fahre den Sportpiloten und habe ihn mit viel Mühe - und Kosten ( umlaminierung der Motorwanne, Neunkonstruktion der
gesamten Rücklagenmelderaufhängung ) eingebaut. Das Ergebnis, und da muß man selbstkritisch sein, ist, dass die Anlage bei Rückenwind oder Wind spitz von hinten gut läuft und ebenso bei schwächeren Winden seinen Dienst einwandfrei tut. Bei Seitenwind oder Wind schräg von vorn schafft sie es einfach nicht.
Mir reicht das zunächst, da ich das Gerät hauptsächlich nutze, wenn ich allein fahre und dann aufrigge, kontrolliere oder drille.
Da muß man sich entsprechend verhalten. Irgendwann wirds dann wohl auch noch mal was anderes geben.........


----------



## Frerk (23. Februar 2004)

Lieber Dolfin,

alles klar, das habe ich mir gedacht. 

Ich denke, wenn man so wie Du die Grenzen seines Geräts kennt und damit umzugehen weiß, ist es auch nicht sooo schlimm. Wenn man aber "bloß weil man jetzt ja auch eine Hydraulik hat" Wunderdinger erwartet, ohne sich mit der Materie näher auseinanderzusetzen, der wird natürlich schnell frustriert sein.


----------



## Frerk (24. Februar 2004)

Lieber Trollingfischer,

das war nicht auf Dich bezogen. Das war allgemein gesprochen, weil ich relativ oft von Leuten gefragt werde, die Hydraulik & Sportpilot kombinieren wollen. Du scheinst Dir realistische Vorstellungen davon zu machen, nur die meisten anderen erwarten/erhoffen sich, sein wir mal ehrlich, zunächst insgeheim, dass die Kombination annähernd gut funktioniert wie Hydraulik mit einem speziellen dafür gebauten AP. Und das klappt eben nicht. 

Wie gesagt, war kein Vorwurf an Dich, dass Du etwa mangelhaft vorbereitet hättest. Indes ist das mit der Vorführung auf der Boot so eine Sache. Was hat man Dir denn da vorgeführt? Sicher nicht, wie der Sportpilot mit der Hydraulik in der Welle so funktioniert. Wenn dazu jemand sehr positive Aussagen getroffen hat, so war das, nach dem was Dolfin gerade so geschrieben hat, doch weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Februar 2004)

Guten Morgen an alle intetessierten,

also meine Motivation für eine Hydrauliklenkung war zunächst eine ganz andere: Im letzten Jahr ist mir bei den niedrigen Temperaturen mehrfach die Teleflex eingefroren. Das war kein altes Ding mit Fehlern behaftet, sondern eine relativ neue. Gleiche
Beobachtungen habe ich bei einem Leihbootvermieter ung Guide an der Peene gemacht. Bei niedrigen Temperaturen passiert das sehr leicht und eine Teleflex läßt isch dann schwer gängig machen.
Es kann sehr leicht passieren, das daa die kleinen Mitnehmer abreißen - wie bei allen Booten des Verleihers....
Das wollte ich nicht wieder - und daher die Hydrauliklenkung. Der
Sportpilot war erst der nächste Schritt - leider nicht 100%ig in die richtige Richtung. Aber er hilft zunächst schon etwas.


----------



## Fishing-Toby (26. Februar 2004)

Hie alle zusammen, 
ich habe meinen Autopiloten (Sportpilot) in Verbindung mit meinem VDO Plotter MAP 7 CS auf meinem Quicksilver 460 KK zum ersten mal im Apenrade-Fjord und in der Nähe von Augustenborg/Als gefahren. Lief ganz große klasse, jedoch nur mit dem Wind. Hatte ich Gegenwind, lief mir das Boot total aus dem Kurs und konnte diesen auch nicht wieder automatisch aufnehmen. Haben auch andere Troller diese Probleme oder hängen Sie mit dem Boot selbst zusammen?
Gruß an alle Boarder
Toby


----------



## Frerk (27. Februar 2004)

@Trollingfischer: Glückwunsch, wenn es jetzt zufriedenstellend klappt!

@Toby & Trollingfischer: Das Problem liegt weniger an der Rumpfform denn an der Rumpflänge. Je kürzer der Rumpf, umso weiter wird er bei allen Kursen, die nicht mit der Welle gehen, hin- und her geschubst.- insbesondere schräg gegen die Welle. Mir ist schon klar, dass es mit einer 4,60 m langen Schale nicht gut funktioniert. Bei meinem alten ca. 5,20 m langen Boot lief es auch nicht soooo prickelnd.

Warum das so ist, dafür müsst Ihr Euch nur mal die Wirkungsweise vom Sportpiloten genauer ansehen. Sobald das Boot aus dem Kurs läuft, sagt ihm das der Fluxgate-Kompass. Dann fängt er an, in die Gegenrichtung zu steuern, solange bis der alte Kurs gefunden ist. Dieses Gegensteuern passiert als hauptsächliche Schwäche des Sportpiloten AP jedoch immer - egal wie stark die Kursabweichung - mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit. Und zwar ziemlich lahm. Bei Hacksee passiert es dann schon einmal, dass der Motor in einer relativ starken Einschlagposition steht, während das Boot von der nächsten Welle dann aber genau zur anderen Richtung geschubst wird, woraufhin der Motor genau entgegengesetzt lenken müsste. Das ist dann der Moment, wo der Sportpilot AP spätestens abkackt, wenn man es so hart sagen darf. Er ist einfach nicht schnell genug.

Wenn ihr den gleichen Kurs von Hand fahren würdet, würdet ihr (a) viel intuitiver arbeiten als der AP, sprich ihr spürt ja mit dem Körper und seht mit den Augen schon vorher, wohin das Boot wahrscheinlich laufen wird, bevor der Fluxgate überhaupt was registriert. Und Ihr könnt somit viel unmittelbarer gegenlenken.

(b) würde dieses Gegenlenken viel rascher erfolgen, extreme Lenkeinschläge werden dadurch überflüssig. Beobachtet Euch mal selbst, man dreht doch selbst viel rascher am Lenkrad, als es der Sportpilot AP vermag. Damit sind die Grenzen des Sportpiloten klar.

Also folgende Quintessenzen: 
- Der Sportpilot funktioniert umso besser, je länger das Boot ist und es daher durch die Bauart bedingt umso stabiler schon von Natur aus läuft.
- Je nach Länge und Form bedingt ist bei bestimmten in der Angelpraxis indes regelmäßig auftretenden Kursen ab bestimmten Windstärken beim Sportpiloten AP Schluss. Das muss man in Kauf nehmen, und dann doch wieder von Hand lenken, wenn man nicht den mindestens doppelten Preis für eine Hydrauliklenkung MIT einem hydraulischen Autopiloten (wohlgemerkt NICHT dem Sportpiloten) ausgeben will/kann. Das finde ich nicht dramatisch, man muss es nur wissen. Unter den Voraussetzungen war mir der Sportpilot auf meinem alten Boot sehr wohl eine willkommene Hilfe, wenn er auch lange nicht an das heranreicht, was mein jetztiger AP leistet.

P.S. @Toby: Ich habe mir selbst hinsichtlich der Wirksamkeit des AP's mit der Welle oft was vorgemacht. Da er fröhlich hin und her lenkte, dachte ich, man was toll er doch ist. Dabei hielt - wie ich später herausfand - das Boot auf diesen Kursen den Kurs oft genauso gut ohne eingeschalteten AP. Dieser kompensierte mit seinen regelmäßigen Lenkbewegungen oft nur das Pendeln des Fluxgate-Kompasses (erkennbar, wenn das Hin- und Her-Lenken ganz regelmäßig von statten geht), was aber für den Kurs selbst nicht relevant war. Und um es noch schlimmer zu machen: Viele der kleinen Sportpilot-Bewegungen am Lenkrad kommen - so hart es klingt - bei einer Teleflex-Lenkung durch den Schlupf im System hinten am Motor gar nicht an. Das musste ich selbst mal schmerzlich einsehen.


----------



## Fishing-Toby (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo Frerk, 
danke für Deinen ausführliche Antwort. Ich denke ein paar Jahre werde ich das Boot trotz der Nachteile noch fahren, aber in absehbarer Zeit wird ein größeres angeschafft. Ich glaube so geht es vielen Schleppfischern.
Gruß Toby


----------



## Frerk (28. Februar 2004)

Alles klar, Toby.

Und sei Dir immer bewusst, dass Du zum Fische fangen kein größeres Boot brauchst. Ein mehr an Größe ist da nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft, oft sogar von Nachteil, weil das größere Boot potentiell mehr Scheuchwirkung hat und nicht zu vergessen: es macht den Angler unflexibler. Das Slippen ist mühsamer und so verzichtet man manchmal auf eine Ausfahrt, die man mit dem kleinen Boot noch gemacht hätte.

Es gibt genügend Beispiele für erfolgreiche Trollingangler mit kleinen Booten. Mike Luner, den ich wegen seiner Fähigkeiten und seiner Zielstrebigkeit bewundere, fährt mit einer Ryds 535, nicht gerade ein großes Schlachtschiff. Und das vielleicht extremste Beispiel aus meiner Sicht: Vor einigen Jahren wurde das trollingtreffen auf den Aland-Inseln  von einem alleine fahrenden Schweden überlegen gewonnen, der mit einer Ryds 435 unterwegs war. Der konnte einfach gut angeln und hatte eine super Nase für die Fische.

Viele Trollingangler meinen, sich das Glück erkaufen zu können. Ein großes Boot zu besitzen ist schön und gut für den Macho-Faktor, und es erhöht fraglos den Aktionsradius mit einer einhergehenden Steigerung des Komforts. Mehr Fische fängt man damit aber wie gesagt nicht zwangsläufig.

Ich habe das schmerzlich erfahren müssen. Als ich von meiner alten Kevo 500-Schale, mit der ich ganz Schweden unsicher gemacht  und alle meine wichtigen großen Lachse gefangen habe, auf meine heutíge Rival 606 wechselte (das war vor etwa 4 Jahren), da habe ich über ein Jahr (!) gebraucht, um mich mit dem neuen Boot so einzufischen, bis ich an meine alten Fangerfolge wieder herankam. Jetzt klappt es wieder so wie früher - wenn ich denn bei meinem Beruf MAL den Weg aufs Wasser finde.


----------



## FrankHB (28. Februar 2004)

Moin Frerk

Mit der Größe des Schiffes muss ich Dir teilweise Recht geben.

In meinem Fall ist die Trophy 2052 das ideale Schiff zum Fischen, auch bei schwerer See, wo manch anderes Boot nicht mehr rausfahren kann.

Aber wie Du schon erwähnst, zum Slippen mal eben schnell, zu groß und zu schwer. Finde ich.

Die Ryds 535 ist nach meiner Meinung nicht das ideale Boot zum Fischen.

Mike Luner hat sein Boot ja auch in Hamburg dementsprechend mit sehr viel Liebe und Arbeit umgebaut.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Februar 2004)

Ich kann eigentlich die hier angeführten Argumente nur unterstreichen:

1. Länge ( Kiellänge) läuft......
2. Nicht das Boot fängt den Fisch!

Die Frage hier stellte sich doch nach der Kombi Steuerung/ AP. Die Fragen wurde sehr gut und kenntnisreich geklärt. Wenn man dann zur Frage des idealen Bootes kommt, stellt man immer wieder fest, dass sich viele sofort angegriffen fühlen, wenn ihr Stolz nicht ganz den dortigen Argumenten entspricht. Es handelt sich doch auch immer um Kompromisse. Wenn man aber über das ideale Angel- oder sogar Schleppangelboot diskutieren will, kann es doch nur und ausschließlich um die Eigenschaften zum angeln
gehen. Es ist doch zum Schleppangeln völlig unwichtig, ob die Mamma das Boot auch mag oder ob ich eine beheizte Kajüte habe....
So ist sicher die Ryds 535 FC mit ihren querlaminierten Stauräumen im Heck nicht ideal und es gibt auch andere Günde, warum Mike offenbar einen Wechsel anstrebt. Der Wechsel zeigt mir aber nicht an, dass er das Boot nicht mehr mag, sondern sich in irgendeiner Richtung weiter entwickeln will. Bin schon gespannt, wohin. Wer das Boot kauft, ist sicher nicht betrogen und wenn er damit keine Fische fängt, liegt es sicher nicht am Boot. Für mich persönlich, ganz vom Bootstyp abgesehen, gehört zum idealen Boot die Flexibilität zum trailern. Ich entscheide oft erst am Morgen um 3 Uhr, wenn ich losfahre, wohin es geht. Da ich zwar weit weg von der Küste wohne, bedeutet das für mich, das eigentlich alle wichtigen deutschen Reviere, ausser Rügen, sich nur um max 30 Minuten Fahrt unterscheiden. Diese Möglichkeit hat sich entscheidend auf meine Erfolge ausgewirkt. Was nützt mir ein Boot an einem festen Standort, wenn es dort stark windet, ich zwar rausfahren kann, aber kein geordnetes angeln möglich ist?
Die Saison ist ausserdem sehr unterschiedlich in den vielen Revieren. Es gibt kein ganzjährig optimales Revier in Deutschland.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (26. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Tolle sehr sachliche Beiträge hier!!! Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Forum!!!
Hätte ich die bloß etwas eher gelesen!!! Habe mir nämlich gerade einen gebrauchten Sportpiloten(ohne Rückmelder) für meine Hanö(Teleflexlenkung) gekauft!
Bin noch ganz glücklich gewesen das einer so ein Teil so günstig hergibt!
Jetzt weiß ich ja warum!!!!!!!
Kann ich als Fazit aus euren Aussagen ziehen das der Sportpilot bei mir einigermaßen funktionieren müsste(bis Windstärke 3-4) oder kann ich mir den Einbau gleich Sparen??? Muß dazu sagen ich bin nicht so der absolute Extremfischer der auch bei 15 Grad unter Null und Windstärke 7 noch rausfährt!!!
Ich erhoffe mir von dem Teil eigentlich nur das er das Boot beim drillen auf Kurs hält und man mal eine relativ gerade Kante runterfahren kann,ohne die ganze zeit am Lenkrad stehen zu müssen!!!
Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen ob einer von euch Erfahrung hat wie der Sportpilot mit dem Rudder Save harmoniert wirkt sich das Teil positiv aus oder eher im Gegenteil???

Bin gespannt auf euren fachlichen Urteile,mir fehlt leider die Erfahrung!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frerk (27. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Don't Panik!

Bau Dir den Sportpiloten ruhig ein. Mit einer Teleflex funktioniert der auch ohne Rücklagenmelder. Und die von Dir geäußerte Erwartungshaltung erfüllt der Sportpilot auch. Er wird voraussichtlich bei den meisten Kursen mit Wind von achtern den Kurs gut halten und bei Wind von vorne dieses bis zu einer gewissen Windstärke auch, 3-4 ist da nicht unrealistisch. Darüberhinaus wird er dann wohl schon mal aus dem Kurs laufen. Aber das wichtigste ist - wie Du richtig sagst - dass er beispielsweise beim Drill ungefähr den Kurs hält, und da ist es oft noch nicht einmal der Wind, der das Boot vom Kurs abkommen lässt, sondern oft die Gewichtsverlagerung an Bord, weil zwei Leute auf eine Seite treten. Und wenn man auf einem für den Sportpiloten kritischen Gegenwindkurs war und plötzlich länger drillen muss, kann man immer noch kurz eine Kurskorrektur vornehmen (etwas vom Wind abfallen...), dann den Sportpiloten wieder einschalten und dann zuende drillen.


Viel Spaß mit dem Sportpiloten


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Mein lieber Schwan, hier kommt aber geballtes Fachwissen UND Erfahrung zusammen. Toll!!!!!!


----------



## Käptn Ahab (27. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Frerk 
Danke für deine prompte Antwort!!!
Das baut mich natürlich wieder auf!!! Werde mir das Teil demnächst einbauen und dann ausgiebig testen!!! (Bericht erfolgt dann natürlich hier im Board)!!!
Bei dieser Gelegenheit gibt es in dieser Preislage(Sportpilot) denn noch Alternativen oder kostet sowas dann richtig Geld???
Die Funktionsweise des Sportpiloten ist mir theoretisch klar,muß ich aber in der Praxis damit rechnen das meine Lenkung schwergängiger wird, weil ich den Elektromotor dauernd mitdrehen muß??? Das wäre so schlimm nicht weil meine Teleflex eh sehr leichtgängig ist, nur mal so als Info damit ich weiß was auf mich zukommt!!!

MfG


----------



## Rainer 32 (27. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo
Ich denke, man sollte sich vor dem Kauf eines Autopiloten darüber im Klaren sein, ob man haupsächlich allein oder mind. zu zweit hinaus fährt. Ist man allein, ist ein sehr gut arbeitender Autopilot für eine sinnvolle Trollingfischerei sicher absolut nötig. Allerdings kostet der Sportpilot mit all seinen Schwächen schon über 1000 €. Wirklich gut arbeitende Systeme sind um vieles teurer. Ich fahre fast nur zu zweit und benutze den Sportpiloten seit einigen Jahren. Alle die hier genannten Mägel habe ich auch festgestellt, bin aber der Meinung, das sie ohne weiteres auszugleichen sind sofern man zu zweit ist. Die Frage ob die Ivestition in eine höherwertige Anlage wirklich lohnt muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden.

Viele Grüße
Rainer


----------



## FrankHB (27. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Moin Moin Käptn Ahab

Heute war es soweit. Boot gekrant in Großenbrode und den neu eingebauten Sportpilot Plus getestet.
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Faktoren wieviel Wind von der Seite, Angriffsfläche des Bootes, Gewicht und die Rumpfform eine Rolle spielen.
Ich habe das Boot quer zum Wind gefahren und der Sportpilot hat einwandfrei gearbeitet, auch bei Schleppgeschwindigkeit.
Meine Frau war dabei und wir haben uns beide auf eine Seite gestellt - hat ihm nichts ausgemacht.
Ich brauche ihn auch nur um das Boot einigermassen auf Kurs zu halten, da ich meistens alleine fahre.
Habe eine Teleflex und ohne Rückmelder habe ich ihn eingebaut. Ich bin zufrieden.
Bis auf das, was Du schon erwähnt hast, die Lenkung konnte ich vorher locker mit 2 Fingern von steuerbord nach backbord kurbeln.
Das geht nun nicht mehr. Da musst Du beim manövrieren schon ordentlich zupacken.
Und wenn die Welle mal zu hoch werden sollte und der Wind zu stark und er es dann nicht mehr schafft, habe ich für mich einen Trost - bei der Berufsschiffahrt haben wir die Selbststeueranlage ab einer gewissen Windstärke auch ausgeschaltet.
Fazit - für mich hat sich der Einbau gelohnt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Sportpiloten!
Ich benutze das Ding ja auch und bin leidlich zufrieden ( mit Hydrauliksteuerung und Rücklagenmelder). Mir fällt hier etwas auf: Ich habe meinen Piloten nicht selbst eingebaut, sondern beim Motorenkauf komplett mit Lenkung vom Händler einbauen lassen. Wenn ich das alles richtig kapiert habe, sollte da aber kaum etwas schwerer gehen. Ich meine (!?) das Gerät läßt sich so justieren, das keine größere zusätzliche Kraft aufgewendet werden muß. Er muß ja auch den "Handeingriff" über sich ergehen lassen ohne dabei mit dem Steuermann zu kämpfen...


----------



## FrankHB (27. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Moin Dolfin

Die Steuerung ging bei mir vorher so leicht, wie bei einer Hydrauliksteuerung. ( Hatte schon Boote mit Hydrauliksteuerung)
Nur jetzt muss ich doch mehr Kraft aufwenden, deswegen auch das Beispiel mit den 2 Fingern.
Das geht jetzt nicht mehr.
Es ist einfach schwerer beim Anlegemanöver.
Du bist mit Deiner Hydrauliksteuerung da jetzt klar im Vorteil.
Ich habe die Unterlagen an Bord, bin aber morgen wieder da und werde mal schauen, ob man noch etwas justieren kann.
Gelesen habe ich nichts.
Ich habe auch während der Fahrt , als er am arbeiten war, über das Steuerrad den Kurs geändert. Das ging auch schwer, nur unter schwer meine ich natürlich im Gegensatz zu vorher.
Vielleicht muss ich mich auch erst noch daran gewöhnen.

Sollte ich morgen über eine Einstellung etwas finden, werde ich das hier weitergeben.

Gruß


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Genau das meinte ich. Man kann das Ding irgendwie zu fest anziehen und muß dann den AP mitdrehen. Das soll aber nicht sein. Diese Montage muß so sein, daß der AP das
Steuerrad nicht mehr drehen kann, wenn ich nur eine Hand dran lege.
Es liegt an der Befestigung an der Nabe.


----------



## FrankHB (28. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

:c Moin Trollingfischer, Moin Dolfin

Ich war heute den ganzen Tag auf See und habe geschleppt und gepilkt.
Beim schleppen hat sich der AP wacker geschlagen.
Das mit der Kalibrierung weiss ich, aber das brauche ich nicht.
Wenn die Steuerung aber genauso leicht gehen soll wie vorher und der AP-Motor sich nicht mitdrehen darf, habe ich was falsch gemacht.
Der AP kommt auf die Hauptwelle, es werden verschiedene Buchsen mitgeliefert,die auf die Welle kommen, dann kommt der Keil rein und der AP wird auf die Welle gesetzt und mit der dicken Mutter angezogen.
Auf den AP kommt noch mal ein Bronzeteil mit Welle, das wird mit ein paar Imbusschrauben am AP befestigt, dann kommt wieder ein Keil auf die Welle und das Steuerrad wird aufgesetzt und wieder mit einer schönen dicken Mutter festgezogen.
So - nun habe ich ein Hobby - wenn ich was festziehe, dann ist es fest. #6 
Danke euch für die Tips.
Werde morgen Alles wieder lösen und nicht mehr so fest anziehen.
Aber es war ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser.

Gruß aus Heiligenhafen

Frank


----------



## FrankHB (28. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Trollingfischer

Der AP, wenn er auf die Welle gesteckt wird, hätte sonst keinen Halt.
Die Buchse, die auf die Welle kommt ist konisch und darauf kommt der AP und wird mit der Mutter befestigt, wie sonst das eigentliche Steuerrad.
Dann hat er unten noch mal eine Halterung, die am Armaturenbrett befestigt wird, damit er sich nicht mitdreht und darauf kommt dann das Messingteil, wo das Steuerrad drauf kommt.
Ich fahre jetzt noch mal zum Schiff und hole die Beschreibung.
Das lässt mir jetzt keine Ruhe.
Danke noch mal

Gruß


----------



## FrankHB (28. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

So - nun habe ich Alles nochmal in Ruhe durchgelesen.
Montiert ist er richtig.
Die Mutter muss sein. Ich habe von der Anbauanleitung eine Seite kopiert ( ob das mit dem einfügen klappt, kann ich nicht versprechen)


----------



## Fishing-Toby (29. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Frank, 
ich fahre den gleichen AP. Vielleicht ist die Ursache auch, dass Du im Bereich hinter dem Gerät etwas durch Verschraubungen des AP's behinderst oder im schlechtesten Fall beschädigst hast.
Gruß Toby


----------



## Frerk (29. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Redet Ihr vielleicht nur aneinander vorbei? Den reinen Reibungswiderstand des Elektromotors im Sportpiloten muss man natürlich mitdrehen (Ihr könnt ja mal versuchen, den im ausgebauten Zustand mit den Fingern zu drehen, ist gar nicht so leicht!). D.h. die Lenkung wird nach Einbau des Sportpiloten immer etwas schwerer gehen als ohne Sportpilot.


----------



## FrankHB (29. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

#v Moin Moin

Ich habe gerade mit der Fa. Eissing in Emden telefoniert und mit einem Techniker bin ich den Einbau noch mal durchgegangen.
Eingebaut ist er richtig.

Das Problem liegt im Gerät an einer Feder, die auf einer schwarzen Buchse sitzt. Diese Feder bewirkt, wenn der AP eingeschaltet wird, dass eine Kupplung einrastet.
Es kann vorkommen, dass diese Feder sich verkantet, sodass die Kupplung nicht mehr trennt und ich somit den Elektromotor bei jeder Bewegung mitdrehe.

Also gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten - entweder Gerät einschicken oder das Teil aufschrauben und die Feder kontrollieren und evtl. wieder gerade auf die Buchse setzen.
Zu fest anziehen meinte der Techniker, könnte nicht die Ursache sein.
Sollte die Feder exakt gerade auf der Buchse sitzen, ist das Gerät defekt und wird ausgetauscht.

Also - der Motor muss auf keinen Fall, wenn der AP ausgeschaltet ist, mitgedreht werden.
Die Steuerung soll fast genauso leicht gehen wie vorher.

Dank euch noch mal Allen für die vielen Tips.

Gruß Frank 

PS: Warte jetzt auf schlechtes Wetter, dann wird das erledigt. Heute will ich fischen, Wetter ist gut.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (29. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo FrankHB
Ich verfolge deinen Bericht mit grossem Interesse!!!
Habe mir übers WE.meinen Sportpiloten eingebaut und muß feststellen das die Lenkung
deutlich schwergängiger ist egal ob der Sportpilot ein oder ausgeschaltet ist!! Auch ist beim Betätigen des Lenkrades ein leises schabendes Geräusch zu hören,so als würde der E-motor dauernd mitdrehen!!! jetzt die Frage an euch liegt hier ein Fehler vor??? 
wenn ich FrankHB`s Bericht richtig interpretiere weist mein Gerät den selben Fehler auf wie das seinige!!! Oder ist das jetzt normal mit der etwas schwergängigeren Lenkung und der leichten Geräuschentwicklung??????????????

Danke im voraus für eure Meinungen !!!!!   

Mfg käptn Ahab


----------



## Käptn Ahab (29. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Danke Trollingfischer
Ich hatte gleich die Vermutung das da irgendetwas nicht stimmmt!!! Eingebaut habe ich das Teil wohl richtig,aber die Erklärung die FrankHB von dem Eissing Techniker bekommen hat klingt plausibel,und bei mir scheint der selbe Fehler vorzuliegen!!!
Ich warte aber noch gespannt auf den Bericht von FrankHB ob es ihm gelungen ist den Fehler zu beseitigen,und wenn ja,wie!!!???!!!
Sonst bleibt wohl nur einschicken des Gerätes zum Hersteller oder hat einer eine bessere Idee!!! 

P.S. den Testlauf werde ich trotzdem durchführen,denn funktionieren muß das Ding ja trotzdem!!! Einschicken kann ich ja dann immer noch,und wenn ich Pech habe liegen ja noch weitere Fehler vor,die dann gleich mit beseitigt werden können!!!!

   MfG   käptn Ahab


----------



## FrankHB (29. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Moin Käptn 

Komme gerade von Bord. War den ganzen Tag draussen, Sahnewetter.
So ein Wetter wie heute wünsche ich den Teilnehmern beim Trollingtreffen.
Welchen AP hast Du? Auch den Plus?
Da soll es ja noch kleine Unterschiede zwischen den Geräten geben.
Also ich werde auf jeden Fall das Teil aufschrauben und die Feder kontrollieren.
Das Wetter muss nur schlecht werden, dann gehe ich dabei.
Du könntest bei Fa. Eissing auch anrufen, einen Herrn Schmidt verlangen, der hat gut Ahnung, aber ich meine, der wird Dir das gleiche erzählen, was er mir erzählt hat.
Fahren kann man ja auf jeden Fall.
Er hat heute den ganzen Tag wieder super funktioniert.
Das eigenartige bei meinem AP ist, dass ich ihn nur auf den 3. Punkt einstelle, dann läuft er am besten.
Egal, ob ich schnell oder langsam fahre.
Hast Du denn die Muttern auch so angedonnert wie ich???
Bin auf Deinen Testlauf gespannt.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Käptn Ahab (30. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Moin Moin FrankHB

Hoffe du hast auch ein paar Fische gefangen und nicht den ganzen Tag mit dem Sportpiloten herumexperimentiert!!!
Aber zu deiner Frage,die Muttern habe ich auch ordentlich fest gezogen(miß ja auch sein)!!!
Ich habe nicht den PLUS , weil mir niemand vernünftig erklären konnte wo der eigentliche Vorteil liegt!! Vielleicht kannst du das ja mal Schreiben,du hast dich ja bestimmt gut Informiert!!!
Zu der Testfahrt wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht kommen,denn ich bin mit einer Kniegeschichte erstmal ausser Gefecht(schöne Sch..... wenn mann die ganze Frühjahressaison verpasst)!!!
Ich versuche die Zeit so sinnvoll wie möglich zu nutzen(Trollingbar,Downrigger,Rutenhalter,Sportpilot...etc.)
Vielleicht bin ich aber zum Anglerboard Bootsanglertreffen so Fit das die Testfahrt dort stattfinden kann!!! Wäre natürlich ideal weil man gleich vor Ort seine Erfahrungen austauschen könnte!!!

Hat noch jemand eine gute idee wie man sich einen Winkel zur Montage des Fluxkompasses erstellen kann,ohne Metallteile zu verwenden(das Ding muß ja in Fahrtrichtung zeigen,und bei mir gbt es keinen günstigen Einbauort,der von der sonstigen Elektronik nicht beeinträchtigt wird) mir bleibt also nur die Bootsspitze!!!!!

MfG Ahab


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Nimm Niro, das ist nicht magnetisch. Es geht dabei um Eisen, nicht um elektrische Teile.
Meinen Fluxgate kannst du vor Kabeln garnicht sehen - macht nix!

Mich würden allerdings auch die Fänge interessieren!! Ich habe im Februar und März immer richtig gut gefangen - wenn das Wetter besch...... war. Sobald die Sonne hochkam, war es vorbei mit dem Silber. Insofern hoffe ich für das Trollingtreffen nicht unbedingt auf glatte See und Sonne. Umlaufend 3 bis 4, diesig und mal n Schauer würde meine erste Wahl sein...... #g


----------



## FrankHB (30. März 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Käptn

Das hört sich ja nicht gut an mit Deiner Gesundheit.
Aber bis zum Treffen ist ja noch genug Zeit.
Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Geräten, so sagte man mir, ist ein etwas stärkerer Motor und das Getriebe hat Metallzahnräder beim Plus.
Ja Tip für die Halterung hast Du ja schon, würde V4A nehmen.

Dolfin genau......

Wetter ist zu gut. Habe Alles durchgepflügt, von 20 Meter bis 8 Meter - nur Dorsche.

Also viel Erfolg bei eurem Treffen.

Frank


----------



## rolsin (7. April 2004)

*Sportpilot*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit einem guten Jahr auch einen Sportpiloten plus und habe Eure Diskussion aufmerksam verfolgt, da ich auch so meine Probleme hatte.
Das schabende Geräusch sei normal (lt. Eissing), aber der E-Motor sollte sich in keinem Fall mitdrehen, da der AP eine Kupplung hat, die bei manuellem Eingriff am Lenkrad trennt. Kann man bei eingeschaltetem AP gut testen, indem man von Hand am Lenkrad dreht.
@Käptn Ahab:
Du brauchst kein Blech, der Fluxgate-Kompass kann auch seitlich montiert werden, er muss nur anschl. neu kalibriert werden (Fahren im Kreis, Ausrichtung nach Nord, steht in der Anleitung)

Grüsse
Roland


----------



## Käptn Ahab (7. April 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Danke Rolsin 

Habe mir aufgrund deiner Info schon einen günstigeren Einbauort ausgesucht!!!
Werde den FLUX aber erstmal etwas provisorisch befestigen und dann ausgiebig testen!!!
Ist aber eine wunderbare Sache hier so viele kompetente und hilfsbereite Boardies vorzufinden,das hat mir mit Sicherheit einige leidvolle und schlechte Erfahrungen erspart!!!!!!!!!
Würde mich freuen den einen oder anderen beim Boardie-Bootsanglertreffen pers. kennenzulernen und weitere Erfahrungen auszutauschen!!!

  Mfg. Käptn Ahab


----------



## FrankHB (8. April 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Moin Moin

Das Thema mit dem AP hat sich bei mir jetzt geklärt.
Ich habe, wenn der AP aus war, immer den Motor mitgedreht und das ging beim Anlegen wie schon berichtet, dann ganz schön schwer.
Nun hatte ich die Info von der Fa. Eissing, dass ich mal nach der Feder schauen sollte, die im Gerät ist, da die Möglichkeit besteht, dass die sich mal verkantet.
Und dann trennt die Kupplung nicht mehr.
Nur dazu muss ich das Gerät abbauen und von der Lenkwelle nehmen.
Und schon hatte ich das Problem, warum sich bei mir der Motor immer mitdrehte, erkannt.
Dass ich vor Wut ins Steuerrad gebissen habe, könnt ihr euch vielleicht gleich vorstellen.
Ich habe beim Einbau einen ganz großen Fehler gemacht ( und kann hiermit den einen oder anderen vielleicht noch davor bewahren).
Auf die Welle der Lenkung wird eine konische Hülse geschoben, in die noch ein Keil kommt.
In der Beschreibung steht, die Hülse sollte auf der Welle festgeklebt werden.
Ist ja kein Problem, habe ich mir gedacht, ein paar Tropfen Loctite und das Ding ist fest.
Nun war aber mein Fläschchen Loctite leer und auf der Werkbank stand noch ein Zweikomponentenkleber, auch für Metall.
Habe ich gedacht - nimmst den.
Angerührt, von innen die Buchse bestrichen, auf der Welle genau fixiert und dann hätte ich eigentlich aufhören müssen mit der Montage.
Aber ich habe jetzt den AP draufgesetzt, Scheibe und Mutter davor und angezogen.
Dann den Messingadapter befestigt und das Steuerrad draufgesetzt ( elektrische Anschlüsse waren schon fertig) und so war Alles bestens montiert.
Was nun passiert ist, habe ich gemerkt, als ich das Gerät wieder von der Welle runter nehmen wollte.
Der 2 K-Kleber, obwohl wirklich nicht viel davon genommen, hat ein paar Tropfen aus der Hülse rausgequetscht, die dann in den AP gelaufen sind und Alles noch mal fest verbunden haben.
Wir haben mit 2 Mann gehämmert und getackert, aber das Teil kam nicht runter.
Ich hatte vorsichtshalber schon schnell einen neuen bestellt, der heute gekommen ist und nun konnten wir richtig mit Gewalt an das Gerät rangehen.
Mit einem Abzieher ging nicht, also habe ich 4 Buchenholzkeile genommen, 2 von unten angesetzt und 2 von oben und dann mit einem Hammer ordentlich drauf und die Keile zwischen den AP getrieben.
Er kam dann auch nach etlichen Schlägen.
Die geklebte Buchse saß ja noch bombenfest auf der Welle , sodass ich das neue Gerät einfach nur draufsetzen brauchte.
Habe es nicht mehr so fest angezogen, Probefahrt gemacht , bei ausgeschaltetem AP geht die Steuerung fast genauso leicht wie früher.
Also lag der Fehler bei meiner Frau :q , denn sie hatte mir kein neues Loctite mitgebracht. :q 

Gruß Frank - der zu Ostern einen neuen AP gekriegt hat.


----------



## rolsin (14. April 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo FrankHB,

auf das Geklebe habe ich verzichtet (wird auch in der Orig. US-Anleitung nicht erwähnt), denn um ein Durchrutschen zu verhindern gibt es ja den Keil.

Roland


----------



## FrankHB (14. April 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Roland

Ich wollte die Buchse auch nicht festkleben, das war jedenfalls mein erster Gedanke.
Aber weil das nun extra beschrieben war, steht in der deutschen Anleitung einwandfrei drin, habe ich die Buchse aufgeklebt.
Wäre ja eigentlich auch gar nicht so schlimm gewesen, wenn ich ein paar Stunden gewartet hätte, bis der Kleber fest gewesen wäre.
Ich glaube, dass Deine Montage ohne kleben genauso hält.
Aber ist nun mal passiert.
Zum Glück kenne ich den Chef von Eissing  und das liess sich Alles noch einigermassen managen.
Aber es ist doch eigenartig, da fährt man jahrelang ohne AP und jetzt mag ich das Teil keine Minute mehr missen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## paulwatson (15. April 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Moin moin,

meine mehrjährigen Erfahrungen mit dem Sportpilot Plus:
Boot Bayliner 2452, Gewicht: 3to

Sportpilot gekauft Mitte 2001 in den USA. Eingebaut und festgestellt das Ding steuert wohin es will, kann kommpensieren so viel ich will. Es bringt nichts. Servicetechnicker geholt. mit ihm zum 25.zigsten mal kompensiert-> Ergebnis muß wohl kaput sein. Also in die Staaten geschickt. Nach Wochen zurück, Ende der Saison, eingebaut und jetzt anderes Steuerverhalten festgestellt, aber leider nicht in eine Richtung. Naja-> Servicetechnicker geholt, kompensiert-> Muß kaput sein. Eingeschickt an Fa. Eissig, Emden. Nach Wochen: Gerät wurde getestet, ist in Ordnung. Brauche Ruderrücklagengeber. Ok gleich bestellt

Nach Winterpause März 2002 Gerät und Ruderrücklagengeber eingebaut. Überraschung  er steuert wie er will und nicht wie ich es möchte. Anruf bei Fa. Eissing: Ergebnis habe  den Ruderrücklagengeber mit dem Steuerarm nach unten eingebaut. Das darf man auch, allerdings muß man dann die Kabel verdrehen.Steht leider nicht in der Doku, wie mir Essig mittteilte. P.S Steht heute noch nicht drin.
Ich zum Boot und wie man sich denken kann: Überraschung: Stecker abgeschnitten und festgestellt 4 Adern im Kabel.  Daraus resultierte die Frage: Welche Adern drehen? 
Konnte meine Frage bei Essing nur halb zu Ende stellen, kam schon die Antwort gelb und grün. (Mein ich?)
Zum Boot, gedreht und der Autopilot steuerte mehr schlecht als recht. Dachte geschaft, aber....
Mitte 2003 kam ich auf die wahnwitzige Idee meinen 5,0 l Mercruiser und Alpha One Antrieb gegen einen Diesel mit Bravo III-Antrieb zu tauschen. Der Steuerpilot hat mir dies nicht gedankt, da er jetzt noch schlechter steuerte. Ärger, Ärger

Eine Woche vor dem Trollingtreffen 2004, Haßanfall, mein Autopilot steuert los und hört innnerhalb von 20 Sekunden wieder auf. Trollingtreffen ohne Autpilot, allein an Bord, kommt nicht gut. Also Eissing angerufen, es gibt kein Leihgerät, aber ich kann ein Vorführgerät kaufen. OK, mach ich.

Trollingtreffen:Bin überrascht, es gibt Unterschiede innerhalb einer Serie. Dieser Autopilot steuert noch viel schlechter wie mein Alter, als er noch lief. Kompensiert gemacht getan, nichts. 
Ostern geschleppt, Haßanfälle. Gestern Essing angerufen: Gebe das Vorführgerät zurück, bekomme Preis gutgeschrieben und einen neuen Autopiloten bestellt: Smartpilot von Raymarine. Sau teuer, bin gespannt, habe dem Verkäufer angedroht, wenn dieser bei dem Preis nicht läuft, werde ich ihn besuchen! 
Nächste Woche bringt die Entscheidung, ob ich dem Imfakt nahe sein werde, oder endlich zufrieden sein kann. Werde berichten!
Mfg
Tino Willert


----------



## rolsin (15. April 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

@paulwatson,
nach so grossen Problemen würde ich den Hersteller wechseln.
Ohne Platzprobleme hätte ich mir gleich einen simrad AP gekauft, da meine übrige Instrumentierung auch von dieser Firma stammt und ich damit keine Probleme habe.
Grüsse
Roland


----------



## paulwatson (15. April 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Noch eins vergessen, hatte natürlich die ganze Zeit über, über den NMEA Eingang des Autopilot, ihn mit Daten versorgt, damit er das Leben etwas einfacher hat.
Mfg
Tino Willert


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. April 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Oh Mann,
ich leide mit dir! Ist wirklich nicht lustig, was du da erlebt hast.
Allerdings sollte man bei diesen Geräten, sobald der Wind seitlich oder von vorn kommt,
nicht erwarten, dassdie wirklich Kurs halten. Dat können die nich.......
Ich habe diesesGerät und es hilft mir, wenn ich am drillen oder montieren bin, den Kurs einigermaßen zu halten. Unter AP stundenlang zu schleppen kommt für mich sowieso nicht in die Tüte, geht mir zu sehr auf die Fänge.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (18. April 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

HALLO BOARDIES

Wie schon beschrieben war mein Sportpilot ja meiner Meinung nach zu schwergängig!!!
Hatte heute mal Zeit und Muße das Ding zu Zerlegen um zu Überprüfen ob das was FrankHB vom Eissing Techniker in Erfahrung gebracht hat evtl. bei mir zutrifft!!! Also ich zerlege das Ding und weit und breit keine Feder zu sehen,bis ich darauf kam das man das zentrale Steuerzahnrad(Durchmesser ca.10 cm)mit hilfe von superkleinen Imbusschlüsseln auch noch zerlegen kann!!!
Im inneren dieses Zahnrades fand ich endlich die gesuchte Feder!!!
Ob sie verrutscht war konnte ich aufgrund der Fettmassen im Zahnrad nicht feststellen,beim zusammensetzen war aber klar Erkennbar wie die Feder in den Aussparungen zu sitzen hatte!!!
Alles wieder zusammengesetzt,eingebaut und siehe da eine leichtgängige Lenkung trotz Sportpilot!!!!
Also wer das selbe Problem hat,der Versuch lohnt sich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Man sollte nur beachten,das die Fa.Raymarine nicht mit Schmierfett spart(SAUKRAM)!!!!!!

  MfG. Käptn Ahab


----------



## paulwatson (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Zusammen,

Begeisterung!!!, mein neuer Autopilot läßt sich scheinbar durch nichts mehr aus der Ruhe bringen. Er zieht auf dem Plotter Linealstriche! Allerdings war der Einbau vom Allerfeinsten.  Habe jetzt einen Smartpilot 150 mit Linearer Steuereinheit und der Anzeige St6001 von Raymarine. 

Nachdem ich den Samstag mit dem Einbau verbracht habe, durfte ich Ihn am Abend in der Box einstellen. Das dauerte ca. eine Stunde. Am Sonntag ging es raus und eine weitere Stunde wurde der Autopilot während der ersten Fahrt eingestellt. Dieser Autopilot hat wohl mehr als 50 Parameter, die einzustellen sind. Wer auf diese Procedur keine Lust  hat, kann auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen und einen größeren Piloten mit einer  AUTOLEARN-Funktion kaufen. 
Nachdem ich alles eingestellt hatte, fuhr der Autopilot Striche. Es war kaum zu glauben,  wir konnten mit drei Leuten hinten auf eine Seite gehen oder schnell mal Driftsäcke auf eine Seite hängen, der Autopilot zog gerade weiter. Hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten. Sehe Windstärke 5 mal gelassen entgegen!
Fazit: Der Sportpilot Plus ist entgegen der Produktbeschreibung nur was für kleinere Boote! Hätte viel früher umsteigen sollen.

Mfg
Tino Willert


----------



## Bonito (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Tino,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zur schweren Geburt !
Nun können wir Dich ja wieder mit einem entspanntem Lächeln auf dem Gesicht sehen !#v 

Werde einmal schauen, ob mein Rudderfeedbackgeber nun etwas bei meinem Sportpilot - Plus bringt, ansonsten geht auch Er den direkten Weg zu Ebay,kenne ja nun einen Einbau - Kompensationsexperten aus meinem direktem Umfeld für Upgrades des bestehenden Equipments !
Werde Dir dann im Gegenzug gerne berichten, wie mein neues Furuno FCV 582 L die Lachse , Meerforellen und Wracks in den schillerndsten Farben darstellt ( oder auch nicht ! ? ),so es dann den Weg in den nächsten Tagen über den großen Teich geschafft hat, während die Digi Troll IV's meine Apex auf und ab schweben lassen.


Hoffe in den nächsten Tagen/ Wochen Zeit zu haben, mein neues Gerödel auch mal zu montieren ( Vergass den neuen Windanzeiger > ST 40 von Raymarine ).

Schalte des Autopiloten erst ein, wenn Du am Schwimmbagger vorbei bist !!!!

Gruß aus Hamburg

Bonito


----------



## paulwatson (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Zusammen,


Eigentlich wollte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nie wieder an nicht funktionierende Autopiloten denken, aber das Drama geht weiter!

Nach meinen letzten sehr positiven Beitrag habe ich schnell mal 15 Std. vor Großenbrode geschleppt und war begeistert, also ab für 3 Wochen nach Simirshamn. Eine Woche (50-60 Std) hat der Pilot wirklich super gesteuert.

Dann kam es, nach ca. 5-6 Stunden schleppen: Meldung auf dem Display: "Autorelease" oder "Drive stoped". Was jetzt? Erstmal auf Standby und Überraschung, das Steuerrad laßt sich nicht bewegen. (Habe eine normale Teleflexlenkung (Draht) mit einer Servounterstützung, geht normalerweise butterweich). Autopilot stromlos geschaltet, nichts. Also mehrmals kräftig an Steuerrad gerissen, läßt sich wieder bewegen. Nach kurzer Zeit Blockierung weg, weitergeschleppt. Nach einer Stunde das Gleiche wieder. Am nächsten Tag,  nach ein paar Stunden, wieder das gleiche Problem.

Also bekannte Telefonnummer gewählt: Eissing. Einigung: Die E12026 Universalsteuereinheit nach Göteburg zu Navship schicken. (Raymarinevertretung) War eine schöne Aktion, alles in Schwenglisch klar zu machen. Kurzum Gerät war innerhalb einer Woche wieder da, aber eine Woche Urlaub hin. Kommentar des Begleitschreibens: kein Fehler zu finden, klasse. 
Eingebaut und nach 4-5 Stunden schleppen -> Blockarde, losreißen usw.
War Wochenende, also rumexperimentiert. Ergebnis das Gerät wird extrem heiß. Montag Telefonat mit na, richtig mit Eissing. Soll mal Stromstecker ziehen, wenn Gerät blockiert und vielleicht Gehäuse abbauen, damit es nicht zu warm wird.
OKAY, blockiert immer schneller, auch bei Standby. Will in der dritten Woche (Dienstag Abend) in Simrishamn festmachen, Autopilot blockiert wie noch nie, kann nicht mehr steuern. Ergebnis. komme Gott sei Dank mit einem Downrigger nur an die Scheuerleiste eines andern Boot, aber dem Downrigger kostet es das Leben.
Jetzt bin ich mehr als sauer, aber leider immer noch im Schleppfieber, also nächsten Tag raus. Bin kaum draußen, Blockade, Steuerrad reißen und das Steuerrad dreht durch, keine Lenkung mehr.

Es hatten sich die Zähne der Zahstange verabschiedet, HAß. Nachdem ich eine halbe Stunde Rodeo auf meiner Badeplattform gespielt hatte, lief dann auch mein kleiner Aussenborder und ich konnte mit Ihm die 10 Seemeilen zurück nach Simris steuern.
Jetzt hatte ich die Sch...ze voll. Boot aufgeladen und ab nach Hause. 
Gut an der Sache war , das mir meine Entscheidung durch die kaputte Lenkung abgenommen wurde, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch eine Hydraulische Lenkung einbauen sollte. Das war jetzt klar.
Wer jetzt denkt das wars, der irrt. Versucht mal eine Lenkung zu bekommen, die nicht einem vorkonfigurierten Set entspricht, viel Spaß!! Bin noch dabei, habe jetzt aber nach 1 1/2 Wochen geschaft eine Firma zu finden die Teile bestellen kann (Seastar), da es in Deutschland keine Vertretung gibt und die zuständigen Niederländer als Großhändler nur an Händler liefern. Wer glaubt das es irgendwo eine Beratung gibt, hat glaube ich, hat im Lotto gewonnen.
Heute hatte ich einen Anruf von jemanden aus dem Board, der mich noch mehr verunsichert hat. Er sagt man sollte gleich die größte hydraulische Pumpe für den Autopilot nehmen, da sonst der nächste Ärger vorprogrammiert ist. (Soll ein Zitat von Mike Luner sein, der wohl auch eine Menge Erfahrungen gesammelt hat ) 
Jetzt bin ich noch auf Eissing gespannt, die hatten mir diesen Autopiloten vorgeschlagen und der sollte bestimmt eine 100 % Zufriedenheit bei mir auslösen. Sie sollen mir jetzt die Antriebseinheit gegen eine Pumpe tauschen, haben sich am Telefon doch sehr bedeckt gehalten, bin mal gespannt was da auf mich zu kommt.

Mfg
Tino Willert


----------



## FrankHB (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Tino

Ohne viele Worte zu machen - ich kann jede einzelne Situation, die Du durchlebt hast, nachvollziehen.

Man könnte bei solchen Aktionen auch einen Herzinfarkt kriegen.

Es fällt mir in diesem Zusammenhang schwer mitzuteilen, dass mein AP plus bei meiner Trophy top arbeitet.

Käptn Ahab, der öfters bei mir mitfährt, kann das voll bestätigen.

Nur durch den Übersetzungsfehler - Buchse aufkleben, was ich ja getan hatte, was aber in Wirklichkeit heissen sollte mit Fett aufsetzen - brachte mich nun in die glückliche Lage 2 Geräte zu besitzen.

Also Du siehst, ich hatte auch ordentlich investieren müssen für Sachen, die nicht hätten sein müssen.

Ich war auch ganz schön sauer, aber gegen das, was Du erlebt hast, ist das noch harmlos.

Ich hoffe, Du findest die Lösung und lässt uns daran teil haben.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Frerk (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo,

schier unglaublich die Erfahrungen von PaulWatson. 

Die Weisheit habe sicher auch ich nicht gepachtet. Und mir ist mehr als schmerzlich bewusst, dass es kaum Fachleute gibt, die einem wirklich mal verlässliche Auskünfte erteilen können. Ich warne aber davor, zu viel selbst machen zu wollen und/oder selbst verstehen zu wollen. Am Ende - bitte nicht übelnehmen - kommt es mir nämlich immer so vor, als ob diejenigen, die vieles selbst machen wollen/wollten, praktisch alle eine lange Leidensgeschichte durchleben.

Ich gehe daher auch nicht ganz condom, äh conform mit Mikes (guter Freund von mir, er weiss also dass ich so denke....) Einschätzung bezgl. einer größeren Pumpe. Er hat am Ende zweifellos eine einwandfrei funktionierende Hydraulik-Lenkung mit AP gehabt (gehabt deshalb, weil er im Moment sein Boot wechselt), aber sein Setup war nun mal auf seine spezifischen Gegebenheiten abgestimmt und es ist mitnichten gesagt, dass es bei allen anderen Usern genauso funktionieren würde.

Gerne gebe ich zu, dass ich mangels Zeit berufsbedingt den bequemen Weg gegangen bin und mir eine Seastar Morse Hydraulik-Lenkung ab Werk ins Boot habe einbauen lassen. Und den AP12 von Simrad habe ich mir später auch einbauen lassen, was eine Stange Geld gekostet hat (weshalb viele darüber nachdenken, selbigses selbst zu machen....). Mir war aber das Crimpen von T-Stücken in die Hydraulik-Leitungen zu heiß und das blasenfreie Befüllen der Anlage einfach zu müselig und für einen Laien in der Folge auch zu dreckig - wer das mal gemacht hat (bei meinem alten Boot war ich mal so leichtsinnig...), weiss, wovon ich rede.

Heute habe ich eine 100%ig funktionierende Anlage. Dabei besteht sie wohl gemerkt aus einer völlig normalen und handelsüblichen Hydraulik-Lenkung ohne irgendwelche besonderen Pumpen, Schläuche oder was auch immer - und einem völlig normalen und handelsüblichen Autopiloten, habe sogar noch den Originalkarton, ohne irgendwelchen speziellen Modifikationen (ich hatte gar keine Zeit mir darüber Gedanken zu machen). Vielleicht habe ich einfach nur Glück gehabt, vielleicht aber wird auch das eine oder andere Problem von Usern unwissentlich selbst mitverursacht - was mittlerweile eine  Reihe von den Leuten, die ich damit meine, mir gegenüber sogar eingeräumt haben.

Also, nur so als kleiner Denkanstoß, wer viel selbst machen will, muss bereit sein, Zeit mitzubringen und mit Rückschlägen zu leben (fragt mal Mike, wie lange bei ihm es letztlich gedauert hat...). Und hütet Euch davor, mit Halb- oder Dreiviertel-Wissen loszuhühnern. Wenn man was selbst machen, sollte man sich 100%ig sicher sein, was man tut. 

PaulWatson hilft das natürlich nicht weiter. Ich wünsche ihm, dass Eissing sich endlich mal befleißigt, ihm eine unzweifelhaft akzeptable Lösung hinzustellen.


----------



## paulwatson (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Frerk,

sicher hast du Recht mit dem evtl. Reinfallen beim Selbstbauen, aber was willst machen wenn dir der Generalimportor von Steyr-Diesel und entsprechenden Antrieben  (in meinen Fall Bravo III), sagt eine Hydraulische Steuerung hat er noch nie bei diesen Antrieben geliefert oder gar verbaut. Wenn dann ein Linearer Antrieb nicht funktioniert, ist man zumindest gekniffen. Habe versucht jemanden zu finden der diesen Fall auf Hydraulik umrüsten kann, dies war ein Reinfall. 

Weiterhin versuche ich schon den Aufwand klein zu halten, indem ich die Servopumpe am Motor für die Servountertstützung und dieselbe behalten möchte und nur das Drahtkabel von dem Steuerrad zum Antreib, duch einen Hydraulikzylinder in der Servounterstützung ersetzen möchte; natürlich auch eine Pumpe am Steuerrad einbauen will!  
Wenn du deutsche Kataloge wälzt, findest du nur Steuerungssets, selten für Innenborder. Und wenn du eines findest, steht leider folgender Vermerk im Text: Only for non powered steering. Jetzt frage doch mal nach Alternativen bei entsprechenden Händlern. Ich habe das Ergebnis nach einer Woche telefonieren nicht für möglich gehalten. 

Nach x vergeblichen Versuch in Deutschland, habe ich Seastar kontaktiert.
Selbst bei Seastar in den USA (sehr freundlich und entsprechende Teile gibt es!! ) wird man nach Holland verwiesen und dann stößt man auf einen gewiß hilfsbereiten Großhändler, der dich nicht beliefern kann und eine Lenkung auch
nicht zusammen stellen kann. Auch nur an Händler liefert  ( da er die Sachen nur vertreibt ), aber dir Adressen in Deuschland gibt, die sich leider als Campingzubehörhändler herausstellen. Nach weiteren Telefonaten gab es dann Bootzubehörhändler, aber auch hier durchstößt du mit etwas komplexen Anfragen, das allgemeine Wissen über hydr. Lenkungen. 
Also habe ich über Seastar die Teilenummern heraus bekommen. Wer jetzt denkt diese einfach zu bestellen, der denkt zu einfach, da Bootzubehörhändler nur Sets liefern. Also heißt es jemanden finden, der bereit ist bei dem Holländer zu bestellen und auch dort als Händler bekannt ist. Ach ja, naturlich trägt man selbst die Verantwortung, das die Teile auch zusammen passen. 
Jetzt oder früher noch einen wissenden, beratenden Lenkungseinbauer zu finden, da gebe ich dir recht, wäre ein Traum!! Vor allem, da ich an und für sich ein mehr als beschäftigt bin und mich eigentlich mit diesen Problemen garnicht beschäftigen möchte, sondern meine knappe Freizeit nur beim Fischen verbringen will.

In diesem Sinne.
Mfg
Tino


----------



## Käptn Ahab (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Allerseits

Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Sportpilot an der Teleflex sind bescheiden,denn durch den Schlupf der Lenkung lenkt der Motor zwar bei Kursabweichungen schön ein,zentriert sich aber danach nicht mehr vollständig!!!
Der Sportpilot hat dann zwar zurückgelenkt,der Motor bleibt aber mit minimaler Abweichung stehen und sorgt so für eine erneute,diesmal Hausgemachte Kursabweichung,die nur durch erneutes Gegenlenken des SP beseitigt werden kann!!!
Wer sich das Kielwasser anschaut muß BESOFFEN werden!!! Der reinste Zick Zack Kurs!!!
Jetzt meine Frage ist eine Hydraulik wirklich Schlupffrei????
Und wenn schon eine Hydraulik,kann ich dann mit einer möglichst großen Pumpe(möglichst wenig Ruderumdrehungen von Hart zu Hart) die Nachteile des langsamen Sportpiloten ausgleichen!!!! Denn nach meinem Verständnis würde ja die kleinste Reaktion des SP ,schlupffrei übertragen,einen nicht unerheblichen Lenkausschlag zur Folge haben,und Damit ein sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten des Bootes!!!!
Oder wird bei so großen Pumpen die Lenkung dann so schwergängig,das man davon Abstand nehmen sollte??????????
Letzte Frage,was bringt mir ein Ruderlagenrückmelder,hat jemand Erfahrungen,mit und ohne gemacht??? ist ja auch nicht Billig so ein Teil!!!!
Hoffe es erbarmt sich jemand mit Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet!!!

              Vielen DANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonito (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Käptn Ahab,



auch ich bin Sport Pilot Plus geschädigter User und bin mit dem Steuerverhalten dieses Teiles an meiner 235 Walkaround mit Volvo 4,3 GS und DP seit 1 Jahr nicht sonderlich zufrieden !#q 

Ich habe jetzt die Investion von knapp 250 Euro vorgenommen und hoffe in den nächsten 2/3 Wochen dazu zu kommen, ein Erfolgserlebnis in Form eines Lineals zwischen Fehmarn und Großenbrode ( von mir aus auch wahlweise Staberhuk oder sonst wohin ) ziehen zu können.
Allein = TED ist skeptisch:v 

Wenn es nicht funktioniert, werde ich von den Erfahrungen von Tino versuchen zu partizipieren und tröste mich rüber in die Saison 2005.:c 

Somit noch etwas Geduld !;+ 

Bonito


----------



## Käptn Ahab (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Trollingfischer

Definiere das mal genauer bitte,meine Erfahrung mit dem SP ist die das er mit etwas Schwergängigen Lenkungen kaum Probleme hat,bei einigen Angelkollegen drückt der problemlos die Hauptmaschine und den Hilfsmotor von 10 PS weg,was bestimmt nicht einfach ist!!!
Wenn jemand von euch aber andere Erfahrungen hat,bitte MELDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hallo Bonito

Auch ich bin gespannt was du zu berichten hast,wenn du den Rückmelder getestet hast!!! Linealstriche wären naturlich SUPER!!!!


                       Gruß der Käptn!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Also Käptn,
bei welchen Bedingungen willst du deine Striche ziehen? Bei ruhigem Wetter, bei
Wind bis 6 oder auch bei Wind von vorn und schräg von vorn??
Ich hatte der SP mit Ruderrücklagenmelder in Verbindung mit einer Hydrauliklenkung (Außenborder) montiert - und habe ihn jetzt wieder verkauft. Diese Kombination war in der Lage, bei einem Biß und Arbeiten im Heck beim schleppen das Boot so auf Kurs zu halten, das ich mir nicht das eigene Gerödel abgefahren habe. Meine Hydrauliklenkung hatte von Steurbord bis Backbord 5 Radumdrehungen zu leisten. Das ging bei Wind von
Rückwärts und bei Schwachwind alles ganz ordentlich. Sobald aber das Wetter etwas auffrischte, war es dahin mit der Kursstabilität.
Ich habe meinen SP daher an einen Angelfreund mit Teleflex- Lenkung verkauft. Da wird das noch am ehesten etwas. Der Kollege hat auch den Linearrücklagenmelder übrig. Wenn du also Bedarf an dem Ding hast, melde dich mal. Könnte da sicher vermitteln.
Ich habe mir gerade den Simrad AP12 gekauft und fast fertig eingebaut. Anfang August ist Testfahrt in der Kögebucht angesagt. Mal sehen, wie diese Kombi läuft. Bei
anderen, die mir diese Kombi empfohlen haben, werden die hier so gefragten Linien gezeichnet. Also bin ich bester Hoffnung. Der AP 12 benötigt übrigens auch den Rücklagenmelder - ist eigentlich auch logisch. Die Hydraulik verliert immer etwas und das Lenkrad bewegt sich immer etwas weiter im Laufe der Jahre. Der Kurscomputer muß
doch irgendwo eine verläßliche "0" Lage abgreifen können...


----------



## Käptn Ahab (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Danke Dolfin/Trollingfischer

Dolfin du bist ja Autopilotenmäßig jetzt sehr gut ausgestattet!!! Das Ding funktioniert bei Frerk ja anscheinend HERVORRAGEND!!!
Aber nun zu meiner Theorie: du schreibst das du 5 Lenkrad umdrehungen brauchst von BB nach SB mit deiner Hydrauliklenkung! Das heißt der SP hat ordentlich zu Kurbeln,bis sich ein nennenswerter Ruderausschlag bemerkbar macht!
Das heißt die Nachteile des SP nämlich sein relativ langsames einlenken kommen voll zum tragen!!
Mir schwebt jetzt eine Hydrauliklenkung vor,die nach Katalogangabe nur 2,3 Lenkradumdrehungen braucht von BB nach SB ,damit habe ich ein ganz anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis,und die Langsamkeit des SP würde nicht mehr so ins Gewicht fallen!!!!
Bitte sagt mir was ihr von der Theorie haltet!!!! Ich hoffe damit dem sprichwörtlichen "Totkurbeln" des SP entgegenwirken zu können!!! 

         D A N K E  !!  !!  !!


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Also, deine Theorie erscheint mir logisch - was die Kurbelei betrifft.
Auf einen linearen Rücklagengeber kannst du trotztdem nicht verzichten - meine ich.
Bin echt gespannt, denn das Thema ist wirklich nicht ganz ohne - insbesondere, wenn man nicht immer auf einen Mitfahrer warten will.


----------



## Frerk (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Käptn Ahab: Bitte prüfe Deine Katalogangabe, ich gehe davon aus, dass  2,3 Umdrehungen von Mitte bis Anschlag gemeint sind, also 4,6 von Anschlag bis Anschlag. Eine Lenkung, die 2,3 Umdrehungen von hart bis hart braucht, kenne ich nicht. Falls es sie dann doch ist, wäre es wirklich ein flottes Ding. Vorbehaltlich, dass sie keine anderen, heute noch unbekannte Macken hat, würde es damit sicher besser gehen. Mit einem hydraulischen AP wird aber auch eine solche SP-Lösung nicht mithalten können. Wobei - und das als Hinweis an Bonito - es fraglich ist, ob die vom Lineal gezeichneten Kurse vom AP so wünschenswert sind. Ich bin 100%ig sicher, dass ich zu Anfang damit schlechter gefangen habe, weil ich eben keine Lenkausschläge mehr hatte. Jetzt lenke ich hin und wieder mal einen manuellen Schlenker.

Der riesige Vorteil bleibt, dass ich selbst bei Wind 5-6 von schräg von vorne mit einem vergleichsweise leichten Boot (große Pötte wie von Frank HB oder so halten naturgemäß den Kurs auch ohne AP besser...) problemlos alleine fahren und volles Ornat fischen kann....


----------



## paulwatson (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Zusammen, hallo Frerk

es gibt solche Lenkungen (Pumpen), z.B von Seastar ( www.seastarsteering.com, ist übrigens eine mega interessante Seite zu diesem Thema ). Wird aber nicht empfohlen. 2-3 Umdrehungen resultieren einfach daraus, das die Pumpe in der Lenkung ein größeres Pumpvolumen hat und damit deinen Steuerungszylinder schneller füllen kann. Beispiel: Dein Zylinder hat 150 cm2 Volumen. Eine Umdrehung am Lenkrad schafft 30 cm2. Also ist bei 5 Umdrehungen dein Zylinder gefüllt. (Vollausschlag von rechts nach links) Schafft die Pumpe 50 cm2 sind es nur 3 Umdrehungen. 
Ob das sinnvoll ist, ist fraglich da dein Zylinder ja nur für einen gewissen Druck ausgelegt ist und auch dein Antrieb nur eine gewisse Verdrängung zur Seite haben sollte. Pumpst du schneller baut sich im System (Zylinder, Antrieb) ein viel größerer Druck auf und damit größere Kräfte. Jetzt ist wieder die Frage, ob dann deine Lenkung noch leichtgängig ist, da deine Leitungen und Anschlüsse ja nur für einen bestimmten Druchfluß ausgelegt sind. Weiterhin kommt die schnelle Verdrängung des Antriebs zur Seite im Wasser noch hinzu.

Kurzum eine Pumpe sollte zu den Leitungen, einer Autopilotpumpe und dem Zylinder abgestimmt sein.

Mfg
Tino


----------



## Käptn Ahab (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Frerk/paulwatson

Die Lenkung gibt es tatsächlich von VETUS undzwar die Pumpe MTP 30(30ccm/Umdr.)und der Hydr.Zyl.MTC30 (Inhalt:67ccm) ergibt nach Werksangabe 2,3 Umdrehungen von Hart zu Hart!!!!!!!!!!!
Vetus verkauft diese beiden Geräte ausdrücklich in Kombination,so das es mit der Haltbarkeit keine Probleme geben dürfte!!!!
Es handelt sich hierbei also nicht um eine von mir wild zusammengetüftelte Konstruktion!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich werde aber um sicherzugehen morgen noch mal bei Vetus anrufen und mit einem Techniker sprechen,sollt sich dann neues ergeben,Bericht natürlich hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                Gruß der Skipper


----------



## FrankHB (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Moin Moin

Wie oben schon erwähnt ist das ein interessantes Thema.

Und man kann eigentlich immer noch dazu lernen.

Ich war heute an Bord und habe ein bisschen Service gemacht - Ölwechsel usw.
Dabei habe ich mir noch mal ganz bewusst das Lenkgestänge angeschaut und habe auch die Lenkumdrehungen gezählt von 0 nach Steuerbord.

Waren exakt 1 1/2 Umdrehungen und ein klein bischen.

Und wenn ich mir den Weg anschaue, den das Gestänge macht, liege ich so etwa geschätzt bei 10 cm.

Ich habe mal 2 Fotos gemacht - einmal bei "0" und einmal bei hart eingeschlagen.

Ich habe auch kein großes Spiel in der Lenkung, so wie von Käptn Ahab berichtet.

Wenn der Motor nicht ganz wieder auf Null geht, müsste jetzt der Motor locker mit der Hand wieder in die Mittelstellung geschoben werden können, dann wäre es wirklich das Spiel in der Lenkung, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so viel Spiel sein kann.

Da ich vorher nur Boote mit Hydrauliksteuerung hatte, ist meine Frage - gibt es evtl. unterschiedliche Teleflexlenkungen und ist evtl. auch noch ein Unterschied zwischen der Ansteuerung von einem Außenborder oder wie auf dem Foto zu sehen, die Ansteuerung des Z-Antriebes.

Ich meine, dass die Zahl meiner Umdrehungen im grünen Bereich ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## frahaeangeln (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Hallo Trollingfischer,

Hatte Dir schon mal vor ein paar Tagen eine Anfrage auf deinen Sportpiloten,
welchen Du verkaufen möchtest,gemailt.Ist da nichts angekommen?

Gruß Frank#c


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Sooo. Nun ist mein neuer Simrad AP 12 eingebaut. Ist schon ein Abenteuer.
Erstmal das Ding beschaffen. Als es dann kam: Nanu, wie soll ich das denn an die bestehende hydraulische Lenkung anschließen? Nicht ein dazu brauchbares Teil dabei.
Also diese Teile neu geordert. Dazu mußte noch eine neue Halterung für den Linearrücklagengeber her, da das Original nicht auf meine Steuerung (54er Bullhorn) paßt. Der Krempel macht dann noch mal den kleinen Aufschlag von 150 Euronen.
Wer nun denkt: Jetzt gings aber los: Pustekuchen. Der Rücklagengeber hat leider nicht den Platz in meiner Motorwanne, den er braucht. Also mußte links und rechts die untere
Motorwanne "modifiziert" werden. Ausschneiden, anpassen, formen. laminieren, neues
Topcoat...
Nun aber! Nein. Ein entscheidendes kleines Blechteil, welches den Anschlag für den Rücklagengeber bildet, ist einfach zu kurz. Also: Neu fertigen lassen - Freunde mit Drehbank usw. sind jetzt Gold wert.
Jetzt konnte alles montiert werden. Elektrik usw. alles kein Problem. Befüllung und entlüften auch kein Problem. Nun ist alles fertig. Hat wohl insgesamt fast 30 Arbeitsstunden gekostet. Nun warte ich auf die Probefahrt. Das Lämpchen zeigt "Stand By"!
Eigentlich sollte man sich ein fertiges Boot kaufen - aber was soll man denn sonst im Sommer machen? Aber eigentlich sollten gebrauchte Boote mit all dem schönen Inhalt
teurer sein - eigentlich #h


----------



## FrankHB (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Moin Herr Kollege

Macht doch aber auch irgendwie Spass, wenn man es trotz der vielen Hindernisse doch noch erfolgreich geschafft hat.

Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu indiskret, wenn ich frage, was das Ganze jetzt ungefähr gekostet hat.

Ist für mich ganz wichtig, damit meine Frau auch mal sieht, dass ich nicht der einzigste bin, der sein Geld immer ins Boot steckt. :q 

Dann hoffe ich, dass die Probefahrt gut verläuft. Frage - wann?
Und dass das mit den Fischkisten klappt.

Gruß Frank

PS: War gestern am Schleppen und hatte den AB eingesetzt und habe danach im Hafen zufällig gesehen, dass meine Halterung  ( Alu) gerissen ist. 
Muss ich Montag aus Niro anfertigen lassen.
Also zu basteln gibt es immer etwas.


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hydraulische Steuerung*

Naja Frank,
ich weiß nicht wo du kaufst, aber irgendwo zwischen 1700 und 1800 Euros werden dabei rauskommen - ohne Steuerung. Hoffentlich hats sichs dann auch gelohnt. Werde mich mal wieder melden, wenn ichs getestet habe. Wird wohl Anfagng August werden...


----------

